# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Agrobanco capacitó en avances tecnológicos a más de 4,000 productores a nivel nacional

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En primeros 5 meses del año*   *Lima, jun. 06 (ANDINA).-* Con la finalidad de apoyar a los productores agropecuarios brindándoles conocimientos sobre los últimos avances tecnológicos en el manejo de diversas actividades agropecuarias, Agrobanco capacitó, en lo que va del año, a cuatro mil 287 agricultores y ganaderos a nivel nacional.  
Esta capacitación se realizó a través del Programa de Asistencia Técnica (Agroasiste) ha beneficiado a agricultores de zonas productivas del país  de San Martín, Andahuaylas, Ayacucho, La Libertad, Lambayeque, Piura, Huánuco, Arequipa, Moquegua, Tacna, Junín, Cusco, Ucayali, Puno y Cajamarca.  
Las capacitaciones fueron sobre manejo agronómico de diversos cultivos como cacao, palma aceitera, papa, maíz amarillo duro, mango, arroz, limón, banano orgánico, trigo, café, páprika, palmito, algodón, palto, orégano, cítricos, maíz blanco gigante, avena forrajera y quinua, además de productos pecuarios: ganado lechero, ganado doble propósito, piscicultura, apicultura y fibra de alpaca.  
Una de las características de este Programa es que se realiza en dos partes, una teórica y la otra se brinda directamente en el campo, en parcelas demostrativas, donde se les imparte conocimientos técnicos básicos, así como los últimos avances tecnológicos.  
Para el apoyo técnico se cuenta con el respaldo y participación del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA), que aporta con sus especialistas para el logro de los objetivos de la capacitación.  
Agrobanco informó que las próximas capacitaciones se realizarán del 10 al 12 de junio en Arequipa sobre el cultivo del olivo y en Nasca (Ica) sobre el manejo agronómico del pallar y el ají páprika, por lo que los productores interesados pueden solicitar información en las oficinas de esta entidad financiera en dichas ciudades.Temas similares: Busco productores o exportadores de granada a nivel nacional Convocatoria de productores de espárragos a nivel nacional Artículo: Agrobanco realizará encuentro pecuario para promover su crecimiento a nivel nacional Buscamos corresponsales agrarios a nivel nacional Agrobanco capacitó y dio asistencia técnica a 11,231 productores y profesionales agropecuarios este año

----------

